# [installation]    Besoin d'aide pour installer Gentoo

## pi-2r

Bonjour tout le monde,

je souhaite installer sur mon pc portable Gentoo. D'une part car j'ai commencer sous linux avec les live CD Gentoo et d'autre part car Gentoo offre un bon entrainement en matière d'apprentissage du monde Unix (et puis j'en ai marre d'utiliser Windows avec des installation déjà touté faite, sans pouvoir bidouiller et mette la main à la patte   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

J'ai donc télécharger l'iso de Gentoo 10.1 pour installer le système, mais en suivant le manuel   d'installation de Gentoo je rencontre certains probleme, à savoir:

-dés que le chargement des fichiers est terminés, je suis devant l'invite graphique pour me connecter entant qu'utilisateur Gentoo. Là je tape "Alt + N" pour aller dans la console est commencé l'installation. Cependant au bout de 30s le système me remet devant l'invite graphique pour me connecter.

Ce qui est relativement pénible.

- j'aimerai connaitre aussi le password du root.

Question:

-comment puis-je installer Gentoo en suivant le manuel ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide   :Very Happy: Last edited by pi-2r on Mon Dec 28, 2009 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## engil

Salut  :Smile: ,

si je dis pas de conneries le login est automatique au bout de 10 secondes via le liveDvd, donc pas de problème de ce coté là.

Pour le password root, une fois connecté sur le bureau du liveDvd, tu lance une console et tu fait "passwd root" ça devrait suffire (de mémoire, j'utilise les -minimal personelement)

Et puis une fois là, si le poste est relié au réseau tu devrais avoir Internet -> go site de gentoo pour afficher le manuel et faire l'install via un terminal.

----------

## pi-2r

ok, merci de ta réponse engil.

je verrai ça cette après-midi   :Wink: 

----------

## pi-2r

je suis actuellement sous le live DVD gentoo et je procéde actuellement à l'installation.

quel systeme de fichier me conseillerais- tu ?

----------

## Gaby

Salut et bienvenue sur Gentoo

Pour les systèmes de fichiers et pour le partitionnement en général je te conseil de suivre le Handbook. C'est simple, efficace et tu ne te prend pas la tête par la suite parceque tu étais partis sur une autre solutions.

De mémoire, ça doit donner du :

/boot => ext2

/ => ext3

swap => swap

Après si tu as envie de jouer un peu, libre à toi mais là chacun à sa recette de mayonnaise.

Gaby

Edit : Ton titre ne respecte pas les normes du forum, pense à lire cette page et à le modifier  :Wink: 

----------

## pi-2r

salut Gaby,

merci de tes conseils. 

POur l'installation, j'en suis au télécharger l'archive de stage3 ...^^,

j'ai du recommencer car l'archive de 180 MO ma prit tout l'espace de mon disque dur :$

----------

## pi-2r

j'ai un probleme, j'arrive à décomprésser l'archive de stage3 de issu du lien suivant: http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/current-stage3/

l'archive de 6.5Mo est du type tar.bz2.tar, et lorsque je tapa le commande suivante: 

```
tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2
```

, j'obtient cette erreure:

 *Quote:*   

> sh-4.0# tar xjf stage3-* .tar.bz2.tar
> 
> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
> 
> tar: Child returned status 2
> ...

 

quelqu'un peut me dire coment résoudre se probléme ,

----------

## babykart

Change de mirroir : la moindre archive de stage3 fait plus de 100Mo...

----------

## pi-2r

ok donc je prends celle à 182Mo...

----------

## pi-2r

j'ai une question:

est-ce normal que lorsque je rentre dans mon nouvel environement ( avec la commande chroot), le terminal commence par:

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) livecd / #
> 
> 

 

----------

## Gaby

Oui je ne vois pas ce qui est gênant, qu'est ce qui t'inquiète ?

----------

## pi-2r

bonsoir Gaby,

bah en faite le nom livecd me paraissait bizard ^^,

je suis entrain de configurer le GRUB.

pour le noyau j'ai utlisé genkernel. Cepdant, entre le résultat que j'ai et celui du manuel il y à une différence:

manuel:

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

et ma config:

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

je choisi quelle config ,

merci d'avance   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pi-2r

re-bonsoir,

àprés avoir opté pour ma config, tout sauvegarder , quiter ect...

lorsque je selectionne mon systeme depuis le Grub, j'obtien cette erreure:

```

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

Kernel  /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

root =/dev=rame0 realboot= /dev/sda3

ERROR 15: file not found
```

comment puis-je faire pour reméider à ce probléme ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

tu as choisis délibérément d'installer un kernel -2.6.24 ???

Je demande ça parce que dans portage à l'heure actuelle, même en stable, le paquet gentoo-source le plus stable c'est le 2.6.31... le 2.6.24 c'est un assez vieux....(en plus je ne le vois même plus de présent dans portage...)

t'as pas fait un emerge --sync avant ?? 

Ensutie, t'es bien sur que ta partition / c'est sda3 ? le nom du kernel est bien le même entre celui de présent dans ton /boot et celui de marqué dans ton grub.conf ??

----------

## bdouxx

Salut, j'ai eu un problème similaire quand j'ai installé gentoo la semaine derniere...

j'avais laissé les informations par defaut, il faut modifier la ligne:

```
Kernel  /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 
```

qu'il faut remplacer avec le chemin de ce que tu as installé.

moi au final j'ai cela:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sdb3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6
```

----------

## pi-2r

bonsoir,

non j'ai du mal recopier car je suis avec un noyau 2.6.30

aprés quand je vais dans le grub root (hd0,0) et setup (hd0) correspondent bien.

quand je tape: 

 *Quote:*   

> # cd /boot
> 
> # ls

 

j'ai la réponse suivante: grub boot

mon erreur doit provenir de la non copie du noyau :$

question stupide: comment je faiis pour revenir sur l'environnemt de ma partition situé sur mon disque dur, avec la commande chroot ,

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

 *pi-2r wrote:*   

> question stupide: comment je faiis pour revenir sur l'environnemt de ma partition situé sur mon disque dur, avec la commande chroot ,

 

Reprend le Handbook et refais la procédure depuis un livecd:

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

 >> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Si tu veux de l'aide pour configurer grub, il va nous falloir plus d'infos (depuis le chroot):

- fdisk -l

- cat /etc/fstab

- cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

- ls /boot

Gaby

----------

## pi-2r

bonjour et merci de ton aide Gaby  :Very Happy: 

pour la commande fdisk -l, j'obtient ça:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x5add49dd

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6          71      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              72       19457   155718045   83  Linux
```

pour la commande cat /etc/fstab, j'ai:

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3               /               etx3            noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

avec la commande cat/boot/grub/grub.conf, j'ai:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

 vim:ft=conf:

(chroot) livecd
```

enfin, avec ls /boot, j'ai:

```
System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

boot

grub

initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

lost+found

```

----------

## bouriquo

avec la commande cat/boot/grub/grub.conf, j'ai:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

 vim:ft=conf:

(chroot) livecd[/code]

enfin, avec ls /boot, j'ai:

[code]System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

boot

grub

initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

lost+found

Bah déjà tu as un soucis avec ton grub.conf tu pointes pas sur le bon fichier  :Very Happy:  regarde ce que je t'ai mis en gras[/b]

----------

## Gaby

Effectivement tu as recopié texto le Handbook sans adapter ta version de noyau.

Tu dois avoir dans le grub.conf ces lignes :

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 
```

Tu as également une faute de frappe dans le fstab "etx3" au lieu de "ext3" pour la ligne /dev/sda3

Gaby

----------

## pi-2r

correction effectuer  :Smile: 

est-ce que c'est normal que lorsque que je tape ls /boot, j'obtienne cette réponse:

initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

lost+found

----------

## Gaby

 *Quote:*   

> LOST+FOUND :
> 
> LOST+FOUND , définiton du mot LOST+FOUND , Désigne un répertoire spéciale d'un système de fichiers Unix à l'intérieur duquel OS stoque les fichiers trouvés ou endommagés..

 

C'est donc normal tant qu'il reste vide je pense.

Gaby

----------

## pi-2r

ok merci de ta réponse Gaby.

je teste gentoo en le rédamarrant   :Razz: 

----------

## pi-2r

c'est bon  :Smile: 

j'ai pus lancer gentoo.

là je suis entrain d'installer lenvironnement graphique en suivant les 2 tutos:

-http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml?style=printable

et

-http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/fluxbox-config.xml

j'installe cela depuis le liveDVD avec la chroot, je ne pense pas que cela puisse poser problemes ....  :Question: 

----------

## Gaby

Pour le chroot c'est toi qui voit, c'est plus galère de tester depuis le livecd mais au moins tu as une interface fonctionnelle pour la configuration.

Vas y bien par étape, fait fonctionner un simple startx et après tu pourras installer Fluxbox sans problème.

Si tu as un carte ATI, je te conseil les drivers libre radeon ou radeonhd au choix. Le driver proprio est galère à installer.

Gaby

----------

## pi-2r

ce matin, j'ai lu les commandes qui sont propre à emerge.

j'ai recherché fluxbox et tester l'instal. emerge /dossier_fluxbox...

Ça ma pas donner grand chose donc là il faut que je rééssaie  avec les tutos.

pour annuler une installation avec emerge, je tape bien: emerge --unmerge /dossier_fluxbox ?

pour ma carte graphique, c'est une Nvidia (je ne connais pas le nom exacte. Y a t-il une commande spécial à rentrer dans le shell pour trouver le nom des composants ?) 

autre question: 

durant l'installation je n'ai pas pris l'installation manuel du noyau car je ne sais pas quel processeur choisir dans la rubrique "Processor family".

J'ai un intel dual core inside et j'ai hésité à choisir "core2/ new xeron".

----------

## d2_racing

Salut pi-2r, peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

# lspci -n

# emerge --info

# rc-update show

```

Ça va nous donner le détail de ce que tu as présentement sur ton ordi.

----------

## pi-2r

salut d2_racing  :Smile: 

alors depuis le liveDVD et avec la commande chroot, j'obtiens ça:

pour cat /proc/cpuinfo:

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 1941.008

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3882.01

clflush size   : 64

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 1941.008

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3723.42

clflush size   : 64

power management:

```

pour lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a01 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:2849 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2815 (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:2850 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0428 (rev a1)

06:00.0 0200: 11ab:4353 (rev 14)

07:01.0 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 19)

07:01.1 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 01)

07:01.2 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 0a)

```

pour emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 29 Dec 2009 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

et enfin pour rc-update show, j'ai:

```
      bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot 
```

voilà pour les détails   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Biloute

Dans ta lancée pour donner les infos sur ton PC, peux-tu nous donner le modèle exact.

Pour ton histoire de configuration de kernel tu me fais penser que dans le nouveau 2.6.32, ils ont mis une nouvelle fonction qui s'appelle make localmodconfig à utiliser avant un make menuconfig ainsi compiler un kernel devient beaucoup moins casse tête puisqu'il te crée une config automatique.

----------

## pi-2r

bonsoir,

pour le modéle, c'est un Packard Bell EasyNote SB65

----------

## d2_racing

Salut pi-2r, tout d'abord je t'ai demandé ton lspci -n à cause de l'info qu'on peut retrouver ici : http://62.3.120.141/~pappy/working.html

Avec ce que tu m'as donné, j'ai quelques modifications que tu devrais ajouter dans ton make.conf :

```

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

```

Pour ce qui est de ton installation, tu utilises les paramètres de base de GCC et pour une première installation ça peut aller.

Par contre, si un jour tu recommences ou tu veux optimiser à fond ton installation, je te recommande ceci :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, veux-tu que ta Gentoo soit en Anglais ou en Français, car présentement tu vas installer tout en Anglais.

----------

## pi-2r

bonsoir,

merci de ton aide d2_racing, mais ma gentoo est installer   :Wink: 

aujourdh'ui j'ai voulu installer Xorg et fluxbox mais je rencontre quelques problemes, donc là je me rabat sur KDE   :Very Happy: 

pour ce qui est de la langue, anglais ou français, ça n'a aucune importance. Disons que l'anglais me servira à trvailler cette langue  :Wink: , mais s'il y a un manip pour avoir tout en français, je suis tout de fois preneur ^^,

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, oui il existe une méthode, la voici :

```

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

Assure toi que cette ligne n'est pas en commentaire :

```

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

Ajoute ceci dans ta variale USE dans ton /etc/make.conf

```

nls truetype userlocales unicode

```

Ajoute ceci dans ton /etc/make.conf

```

LINGUAS="fr"

```

Ensuite édite ce fichier :

```

# nano /etc/env.d/02locales 

```

```

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

```

Ensuite édite ce fichier :

```

# nano /etc/locale.gen

```

```

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Édite ce fichier :

```

# nano /etc/portage/package.use

```

```

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

```

Ensuite lance ceci :

```

# locale-gen

# env-update && source /etc/profile

```

Maintenant, tu vas devoir recompiler tout ton système.

```

# emerge -e world

```

Si tu fais ça, profite s'en pour optimiser ton installation en faisant ceci en modifiant ton fichier /etc/make.conf :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

Remplace ta ligne CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS par celle que je viens de te donner.

Enfin, ajoute MAKEOPTS="-j3", ça va donner un peu plus de puissance.

----------

## pi-2r

merci pour la manip 

le seul truc c'est que je n'ai trouver le fichier package.use, car j'ai voulu le sauvegrader, ça ma donner un erreur. donc j'ai laisser tombé....

là je recomplie le system.

ça veut dire qu'aprés ça, je repards à zéro ,

```
 

* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.  

```

j'ai installer xorg-x11, fluxbox, et kdebase-startkde.

pour déinstaller xorg-x11 j'ai tapé emege --unmerge xorg-x11, mais je ne suis pas sur que cela ait marché (comment peut-on le vérifier ,et comment voire les paquets installer par emerge ,)

Hier soir j'ai installer l'environnement KDE (cf: kdebase-startkde). Ça a mit plus de 5h pour tout compiler.....

mais quand j'ai voulu lancer la commande startx, j'ai eu l'erreur suivante:

```
etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 58 :twn

etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 59 :xclock

etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 60: xterm

etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 61: xterm

etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 62: exec
```

avec au final, dans le message d'erreur un "Invald  argument (22)"

----------

## Temet

Arf, t'as fait une bonne grosse bourde de débutant !

Xorg est la couche graphique communément utilisée avec Linux.

Gnome, KDE ou fluxbox utilisent cette couche graphique pour l'affichage.

Conclusion : t'as installé KDE mais t'as viré Xorg... en gros, t'as mis une belle peinture sur ta voiture mais t'as retiré le moteur.

Faut que tu réinstalles Xorg et que tu t'assures que celui ci est fonctionnel avant de lancer KDE.

Pour récupérer comme tu peux, tu peux tenter le : 

```
revdep-rebuild -- -a
```

Si tu hésites à valider, tu réponds non et tu nous donne le display de la commande pour qu'on voit l'état des dégâts  :Wink: 

EDIT : euh, si t'as pas la commande "revdep-rebuild", il doit se trouver dans "portage-utils".

----------

## pi-2r

Merci de tes remarques Temet   :Wink: 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Conclusion : t'as installé KDE mais t'as viré Xorg... en gros, t'as mis une belle peinture sur ta voiture mais t'as retiré le moteur.
> 
> 

 

 :Confused:   :Laughing: 

pour la manip, je tenterai plus tard car là il y à la commande emerge -e world qui tourne...

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : euh, si t'as pas la commande "revdep-rebuild", il doit se trouver dans "portage-utils".

 

Salut!

revdep-rebuild fait plutôt partie du package "gentoolkit"  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *pi-2r wrote:*   

> le seul truc c'est que je n'ai trouver le fichier package.use, car j'ai voulu le sauvegrader, ça ma donner un erreur. donc j'ai laisser tombé....

 

C'est normal, le fichier n'existe pas :

```

# nano -w /etc/portage/package.use 

sys-libs/glibc userlocales 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Pour gentoolkit, C'est ici :

```

# emerge -av app-portage/gentoolkit

# app-portage/portage-utils

```

Quand tu vas avoir recompiler ton world et que tu vas avoir installé xorg, tu posteras ceci s.v.p :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-update show

# qlist -ICv xorg

# qlist -ICv kde

# qlist -ICv fluxbox

```

Au fait, as-tu pris le temps de changer des cflags ?

----------

## pi-2r

Bonsoir

pour emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)                                                     

=================================================================               

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                      

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Jan 2010 18:45:03 +0000                              

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                   

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                     

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1                                                    

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                     

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                           

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                      

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                  

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                       

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                      

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                 

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                  

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ "                                  

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                              

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                               

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

pour rc-update show:

```
           bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

```

pour qlist -ICv xorg

```
x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.6

x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1

```

pour qlist -ICv kde

```
kde-base/automoc-0.9.88                              

kde-base/kcminit-4.3.3                               

kde-base/kcontrol-4.3.3                              

kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3                               

kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3                          

kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.3.3                  

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.3.3                     

kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.3.3                    

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.3-r1                   

kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.3.3                    

kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1                            

kde-base/kdesu-4.3.3                                 

kde-base/kdialog-4.3.3

kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3

kde-base/keditfiletype-4.3.3

kde-base/kephal-4.3.3

kde-base/kfmclient-4.3.3

kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.3.3

kde-base/khotkeys-4.3.3

kde-base/kioclient-4.3.3

kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.3.3

kde-base/knotify-4.3.3

kde-base/kreadconfig-4.3.3

kde-base/krunner-4.3.3

kde-base/ksmserver-4.3.3

kde-base/ksplash-4.3.3

kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.3.3

kde-base/kstyles-4.3.3

kde-base/ksysguard-4.3.3

kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.3.3

kde-base/kwin-4.3.3-r1

kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3

kde-base/libkonq-4.3.3

kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.3

kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.3.3

kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.3.3

kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.3

kde-base/phonon-kde-4.3.3

kde-base/plasma-apps-4.3.3

kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.3.3

kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.3-r1

kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3

kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4

kde-base/solid-4.3.3

kde-base/soliduiserver-4.3.3

kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.3

```

pour qlist -ICv fluxbox

```

x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1

```

voilà pours les infos, sachant que j'ai ré-installer xorg-x11 et xorg-server

----------

## pi-2r

autre soucis.

je suis la lecture du tuto suivant: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

et lorsque je lance la commande: X -config /root/xorg.conf.new, j'ai un écran  totalement noir et quand je bouge la souris, ça ne fait rien....

si quelqu'un à une idée ,

----------

## d2_racing

Ajoute ceci dans ton fichier /etc/make.conf :

```

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia" 

```

Ensuite, lance ceci :

```

# emerge -auDNv world

```

Last edited by d2_racing on Sat Jan 02, 2010 5:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Tu vas devoir lancer ceci :

```

# rc-update add hald default

```

Peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/xdm

```

----------

## Biloute

Oui, bien mettre les driver de la carte graphique dans le make.conf et aussi les driver du clavier, souris, ...

----------

## pi-2r

bonjour,

pour cat /etc/conf.d/xdm, j'obtiens:

```
# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you haven't accidentally configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-4.3 | gpe | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

#

# KDE-specific note:

# - If you are using kdeprefix go with "kdm-4.Y", e.g. "kdm-4.3".

#     You can find possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

# - Else, if you are using KDE 3 enter "kdm-3.5"

# - Else, if you are using KDE 4 enter "kdm" without a version

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

# Set whether xorg should depend on hald or not. If set to 'auto' then the init

# script tries to determine the dependency on hald automatically, by examining

# xorg.conf files on various locations. If you have built xorg without hal

# use-flag, you should set 'no' here.  If xorg has been built with hal then you

# may set 'auto' or 'yes' here.

# Possible values are: [ yes | no | auto ]

NEEDS_HALD="auto"
```

(je travail en chroot)

par ailleurs, j'ai trouver ce topic sur gentoo quebec  (http://gentoo-quebec.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1289), et il correspond aux difficultées que je rencontre....

----------

## pi-2r

Bonsoir,

avec le lien que j'ai trouvé, j'ai mit dans /etc/x11/xorg.conf l'écriture suivante:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

 
```

Quand je lance startx, j'ai un écran noir, puis le logo de nvidia, puis j'ai par la suite une erreur avec ça:

```
etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 58 :twn 

etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 59 :xclock 

etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 60: xterm 

etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 61: xterm 

etc/x11/xinit/xinitric: line 62: exec
```

ainsi que ça:

```
expected keysum, got XF86 TouchpadToggle: line 122
```

faut-il que je génére automatiquement le fichier xorg-conf ?

Edit: dans le fichier /etc/make.conf, j'y ai aussi rajouter un INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse", mais ça n'a pas l'aire de résoudre mon probléme......

----------

## Biloute

Est-ce que tu veux dire que tu as juste rajouté INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" ou est-ce que tu as rajouté INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" puis tu as lancé emerge -1 xorg-server? (attention, si tu as mise USE="... hal ..." dans /etc/make.conf il faut mettre aussi INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev")

Enfin si tu as installé KDE et fluxbox, quand tu fais un simple startx est-ce que ton système sait quel environnement il faut lancer par défault. Est-ce que un startkde ne serait pas plus approprié?

Si tu veux avoir fluxbox par default avec startx alors tu dois faire

```
# echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc
```

----------

## pi-2r

depuis le chroot, j'obtient ça:

```
No protocol specified

$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server.

```

donc si je tape ceci au lancement de la session, ça risque de ne pas marcher....

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# qlist -ICv x11-drivers

# qlist -ICv kdm 

# qlist -ICv twn 

# qlist -ICv xterm

```

Enfin, si tu as installé kdm, je te recommande de faire ceci :

```

# nano /etc/conf.d/xdm

```

Change 

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" 

```

pour

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" 

```

Ensuite redémarre ton ordi.

Quand tu vas lancer ceci :

```

# /etc/init.d/xdm start

```

ça devrait te donner kdm  :Razz: 

----------

## pi-2r

Merci de d2_racing de ton aide  :Wink: 

pour qlist -ICv x11-drivers, j'ai:

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.36

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.4

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.11

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.4

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.15

x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904

x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.3.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.16.8

```

pour qlist -ICv kdm, j'ai:

```
kde-base/kdm-4.3.3

```

pour qlist -ICv twn, j'ai rien non plus...

pour qlist -ICv xterm, et non plus ^^,

pourtant j'ai installer kde, avec  kdebase-startkde.... (fait)

je suis entrain d'installer kdm  :Smile: 

Edit: faut-il aussi que j'installe twm et xterm pour que kde puisse fonctionner ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *pi-2r wrote:*   

> Edit: faut-il aussi que j'installe twm et xterm pour que kde puisse fonctionner ?

 

Non ce n'est pas nécessaire.

N'oublie pas de modifier la config du fichier /etc/conf.d/xdm et mettre kdm au lieu de xdm.

----------

